# Re-wiring my laptop power button



## LordJasper (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi guys, not sure if this is the right forum for this, but I'd like to ask for advice. I have a laptop which is perfectly functional; the only problems are, the screen is damaged and one of the hinges is snapped. So if you keep it closed and hook it up to a monitor (and tell Windows not to hibernate when you close the lid), it works just like a tiny desktop.

However, I'd like to go one step further and re-wire the power button to the outside; maybe to a push-button I could buy at an electronics store. This would mean that I'd never have to open the laptop and see the unpleasantness that lies inside. Does anyone know of any tutorials for something like this?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you search for the brand name of your laptop and "service manual" you will often find detailed instructions on how to disassemble it so that you can rewire a button. However, it might be easier to just set the laptop power supply options to wake on keyboard or mouse input.

What is the make and model of your laptop?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Why don't you remove the lid, and modify the button panel/hinge cover to look like it belongs like that. That way, you save even more room and you don't have to use a separate keyboard.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Just a head's up, I moved you out of the Building section into the "Case Mod" section.


----------



## LordJasper (Jan 25, 2011)

MPR said:


> If you search for the brand name of your laptop and "service manual" you will often find detailed instructions on how to disassemble it so that you can rewire a button. However, it might be easier to just set the laptop power supply options to wake on keyboard or mouse input.
> 
> What is the make and model of your laptop?


I have a Compaq Presario C300. I'm just a little worried about starting this project because I've never done something like this before, but I figure it will be an educational experience if I do go through with it.

Setting it to wake up on input isn't a bad idea. I guess the only problem is that it would leech power all the time, which might drive up electrical bills. But I may try it


----------



## LordJasper (Jan 25, 2011)

gavinzach said:


> Why don't you remove the lid, and modify the button panel/hinge cover to look like it belongs like that. That way, you save even more room and you don't have to use a separate keyboard.


That's a good idea! The keyboard may get a bit dusty, but I would get to use all the features of the actual laptop. I think I have to balance the desire to create a nice finished product with the desire to do something cool with an expendable computer


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I had a Dell Inspiron with a failed screen that wasn't worth repairing. I just removed the screen and hooked it up to the projector in my classroom so the students could show presentations. Removing the screen a fairly simple procedure:

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00753552.pdf


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

LordJasper said:


> That's a good idea! The keyboard may get a bit dusty, but I would get to use all the features of the actual laptop. I think I have to balance the desire to create a nice finished product with the desire to do something cool with an expendable computer


Do you have any experience with plastic putty? (Bondo)

With a little patience, some fiberglass weave and some plastic filler, you can smooth out, cover and modify any part of the plastic you want. 

If you really want to get into it, you can create a mold and mold your own plastic trim pieces as well. 

Or, you could use some thin aluminum and bend it over the hinge openings and attach it with small rivets or course thread screws. 

Even if you just leave the hinge cover in place and use the openings to mount antennae for the wireless module.

Something to think about, eh? :grin:


----------



## LordJasper (Jan 25, 2011)

MPR said:


> I had a Dell Inspiron with a failed screen that wasn't worth repairing. I just removed the screen and hooked it up to the projector in my classroom so the students could show presentations. Removing the screen a fairly simple procedure:
> 
> http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00753552.pdf


Thank you! This definitely looks like valuable info!


----------



## LordJasper (Jan 25, 2011)

gavinzach said:


> Do you have any experience with plastic putty? (Bondo)
> 
> With a little patience, some fiberglass weave and some plastic filler, you can smooth out, cover and modify any part of the plastic you want.
> 
> ...


Sounds cool! I'd love to try one of these :grin:


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Since the Wireless Antennae run up into the LCD portion I personally would go with the Idea of Leaving the hinge covers in place and "building" a set of statically placed Antennae for it. Maybe use some type of thin plastic rod, with the Antennae wire wound around it spiraling up, cover that in some heat-shrink tubing and apply some light heat to it to shrink it into place. Mold some inserts for it and a pivot point to hold them in place on the back of the laptop base and p00f! That makes for an excellent laptop mod!


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

You May have to pull the top cover off the laptop and reroute one of the Antenna wires, just because they usually run together out the same hole in the top cover into the LCD, but hey! that's just more fun breaking and building!


----------

